# 1945 coke?



## diginit (Apr 7, 2004)

found alongside hiway has a small 3 c with a circle then 45 on the front.could a service man used this for a chaser to celebrate the winning of ww2? Iwonder...collectable? The Mrs smith's bluing bottle is kinda cool too.is this used for guns,clothing or what?







 Picture reduced in size - please see Uploading a Picture - Admin


----------



## dhgb2 (Apr 7, 2004)

The bluing bottle was used to whiten cloths. there are several differant bluing bottles. If the coke is from the 40s it sould have the name of the town in large letters on bottom. This is not allways the case but about 90 % of the time.


----------



## diginit (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the reply dhgb2. the bottom of the coke bottle is plain. Is this good or bad?


----------



## digdug (Nov 17, 2004)

The Coke bottle is a WWII bottle.  It was mainly used overseas in the "Battle Areas". Coca Cola wanted every serviceman to be able to get a Coke, so these special bottles were made. Clear glass, No City/State and have the word 'TRADE MARK' under the Coca Cola on both sides.  THese bottles are somewhat hard to find. It looks like it is in good shape. Worth around $20.


----------



## jan2vits60 (Jan 26, 2005)

I FOUND COKE BOTTLES OF THE SAME CODINGS LOCATED IN THICKLY FORESTED AREA IN PALAWAN IN THE PHILIIPINES LAST MONTH. ACCORDING TO THE LOCALS, IT WAS FORMER AMERICAN FIRE BASE DURING WORLD WAR 2 AGAINST THE JAPANESE. i ALSO FOUND LOTS OF OTHER BOTTLES MADE BY DURAGLAS, AMMOS, RUSTED HELMETS , AND MEDICINE BOTTLES. SOME OF THE COKE BOTTLES ARE WITH C WITH CIRCLE, DURAGLAS MARKINGS. BUT MANY OF THEM WITH L. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE L STANDS FOR?


----------



## digdug (Jan 26, 2005)

The C in the circle stands for 'Chattanooga Glass Company'. They manufactured that bottle.  The L is for a West Coast Glass Company. Out of Los Angeles area-but now I can't think what the company name is. (It is tough getting old! ) I have the Glass Company name at home some where. I will see if I can find it.  I hope you picked up a lot of those bottles!  My Grandfather was stationed in the Phillipines during WWII.


----------



## jan2vits60 (Jan 26, 2005)

digdug, thank you for the information. I am very glad that your grandfather  was here during the war  and helped  us. May be when i go there in the u.s. in few months time ill send you one of the bottles for free.  thanks


----------



## BARQS19 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi actually that's not a "US" WWII coke bottle. That was either a post-WWII era coke or late war bottle made for pacific countries,but was made in the states then shipped over to the foreign country. Every bottle that I have seen was dated 1945. The bottles we used to send to areas where there was no Coca Cola DURING THE WAR, looked just like a plain US PAT.D-105529 bottle but clear with no town. The bottle on the left is a US WWII export bottle dated 1943 made by Owens-Illinois looks exactly like the PAT. D bottle. The one on the right is just like yours but found at the bottom of Apra Harbor in Guam dated 1945 and made by Owens-Illinois. I have found a few of the foreign ones over here either because someone brought them back but my best guess would be in the last days or after WWII whatever country needed bottles of coke would had to have had the bottles made here in the US and probably bottled here for the time being until they could get their stuff set up again because most of it or all of it had been destroyed.
 Robert
 barqs19


----------



## digdug (Jan 30, 2005)

My research shows-that in 1944 the Pat.D bottle were made here in the US and shipped overseas to be used. But, by 1945 a new design was made- The Pat.D was removed and simply the word 'TRADE-MARK' was used, this began in 1945 till the official end of WWII in 1946. All were made using a clear glass.


----------



## jan2vits60 (Feb 3, 2005)

wow! thats was nice thanks you very much for the information.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 3, 2005)

Latchford Glass Company was out of Los Angeles.


----------



## jan2vits60 (May 26, 2005)

I went back to that particular area and found one clear bottle without pat no. but was dated 44 on left of duraglas marking. thanks


----------



## jan2vits60 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would like if anybody can give me information regarding world war two bottle coke. These coke bottles are stain free dispite years of exposure to elements. the botton of these bottles like they have small dot or like drip marks of somekind of lamention. The other bottles together with this bottles have crystal like apperance on both inside and outside. but these bottles they dont have. they look like brandnew 1945 or 1944 coke bottles. thanks.


----------



## grime5 (Oct 29, 2005)

the  L on the bottles is for laurens glass works. not a west glass company. laurens  south carolina. later greg


----------



## jan2vits60 (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you for your information. appreciate it.


----------

